# We are still on mainland Europe according to Norfolkline



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Well today I found out that we were still on mainland Europe, we were, and returned, after the French rally, but according to the system we are still there, no indication that we loaded onto the ferry and our passports were still unscanned for our return.

That is an obvious concern, it would appear that when we booked for April and July with the Caravan Club - who get more unhelpful by the day they transposed the booking reference numbers and we went out on an April booking but returned on a July one. 
We were trying to cancel our July trip and this came out in the conversation with Norfolkline, the CC then decided to say I had passed over the wrong booking - that was hard to do as I still had the July booking in my hand, anyway, they did cancel it and refunded the money, something the CC were not going to do until this.

It would appear that this could have caused us a major problem at the port so I am glad I called.

What a cock up - CC are now too interested in profit and sucking up the the manufacturers to bother about the members. I have now canceled my membership.
Between this, the prices not being that good and what the hell is going on with the credit card - they need to take a grip.

Stepping down from my soap box now.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I quite like the idea of this. 

So from what you are saying your body presence can be in one location but if computer technology says you are somewhere else you can't be where your body actually is according at least to the caravan club and Norfolk line. Whats the weather like over there?

stew


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Just like my Sat Nav,

Its telling me that Manchester is in europe :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> So from what you are saying your body presence can be in one location but if computer technology says you are somewhere else you can't be where your body actually is


Our Police locator system sometimes shows our Communications Centre that I am 35 miles off the Lincolnshire coast in the North Sea. When they call up & ask my location, I can tell by the tone of voice that it's happened again, so I say, "Sandbank Lima, 22 miles northeast of Theddlethorpe, about to stop-check a haddock" or such similar damnfoolery. So yes, technology allows for a split personality quite well.

Dougie.


----------

